# Introduction (Two of my budgies passed away)



## bxbyyem (Nov 7, 2021)

So, a few weeks ago I got 2 budgies. They were perfectly fine for a while and they were really good friends, they did everything together. But one day, one of them got sick. She seemed very tired and couldn't stand. I put her in a box with a jacket under her so she could be comfortable. Her neck got floppy and about 10 minutes later, she passed away. I was really devastated afterward but my family brought me to the original petstore we adopted them from and we got 2 more budgies. About a week later, one of them was found dead in the corner of the cage after I got home from school. It appeared she had bite/claw marks on her head and her neck. We're pretty sure that the other two killed her out of space reasons or maybe the lack of food? They finished their food right before I went to school but I didn't realize so I couldn't fill up their bowl again until later. I feel like our cage was too small for 3 budgies and just about the right size for 2. At least 4 budgies could sit comfortable on the perch and spread their wings. We think the first budgies might have had issues before we got her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for your loss. 

I would NOT advise you get any additional bird at this time. 
You need to work with the two you have now and learn everything necessary to follow best practices for their optimal health and well-being.

What are the current budgies names?
Are they male or female?
Please post a picture of the cere of each of them taken in natural light with no flash and no direct sunlight. (The cere is the part right above the beak)*
*How to upload images to posts*
*How old are you?
Are your parents involved in the care of the budgies?
Did you get them from a big-box pet store such as Petco or PetSmart?
How large is the cage they are in? Measure it and provide the Length, Width and Height in that order, please.

Giving your budgies a cage, food and water isn't all that goes into caring for them to have a happy and healthy life.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

